# Leash Question



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a 10 week old male lab that doesn't like the leash.. He bites at it when it is on. Are there any training suggestions that I could do? would like to take him on walks.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Put him on a chain leash and let him bite it. Whenever he does, give it a good hard "pop" and pull it from his mouth. He'll stop after just a couple of times. You sure he's not just playing with the leash (some labs like to carry their leash), or is he maliciously biting it? No matter, that cure will work.


----------

